# Pub-Key ? Komisches Prinzip ?



## DerKoenig (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin Leute,

ich versuche gerade eine SSH Verbindung zu einem Switch aufzubauen (ohne PW Eingabe durch Public Key Verfahren). Eigentlich kenne ich das Public Key Verfahren so, dass der SSH Server den Public Key bekommt und jeder der sich verbinden möchte hat einen eigenen Private Key der nur ihm selbst bekannt ist, wie der Name schon sagt "privat".

Nun bin ich bei dem Switch jedoch etwsa irritiert, dort steht, dass der private Key auf den Switch übertragen werden soll. Gibt es noch ein anderes Verfahren? Oder ist das Handbuch evtl. fehlerhaft?


----------



## Matt297 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wo steht das denn mit "dass der private Key auf den Switch übertragen werden soll"?
Wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, darf der private Key nicht weitergegeben werden, sondern nur der public Key.


----------



## DerKoenig (14. Oktober 2010)

DerKoenig hat gesagt.:


> Oder ist das Handbuch evtl. fehlerhaft?



Na im Handbuch ^^ hätte man auch rauslesen können


----------



## Matt297 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ok, das war mein Fehler, du hast recht 
Also grundsätzlich ist das falsch, der SSH-Server braucht nur den Public Key.
Könntest du vielleicht mal die Passage aus dem Handbuch hier posten, oder nen Link zu ner PDF posten?

Gruß
Matt


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Oktober 2010)

Theoretisch wäre es auch möglich, dem Server den PrivateKey zu geben und man sich mit dem PublicKey authentifiziert. Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist jedoch eine andere Frage 

Gruß
BK


----------

